

The future that everyone forgot - mschuster91
https://medium.com/@chrisdesalvo/the-future-that-everyone-forgot-d823af31f7c

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7782428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7782428)

